# She sure was beautiful, well almost!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Many years ago I was standing in a sporting goods store, on a Monday, with one of the owner's that was a friend of mine and talking about the weekend. We had both been hunting and had some weekend stories to tell. The store had large glass display windows in the front and the back of the store and you could see out the front to the mall and the back to large city parking lot. As were standing there my friend said "Oh No" and I said what is wrong. He said "See the Cadillac parking in the lot there" and I affirmed that I saw it. He then said "look at the lady that gets out of the car and tell me what you think!" As I watched one of the most beautiful lady's that that I have ever seen got out. She looked very sophisticated, very well dressed and was just very stunning. I said "Wow what a gorgeous lady!" and he said she will come through here and talk with us. I could not wait to meet her. Well she did come through the store and my friend introduced me to her. As the three of us talked, I found out why my friend had said "Oh No" as she had one of the foulest language mouths on her that I ever heard. She could not speak a sentence without using 2 two or three cuss words in it and the words were of the foulest kind. I wanted to crawl into a hole and hide. I could not wait for her to leave the store. After she did, my friend said "well what do you think now?" I was at a loss for words, my face was red and I was what I thought could not happen to me at that time in my life happened, I was embarrassed. At that time in my life I also used foul course language, but not like she did and not around a lady.

This incidence caused me to think about the language that I used. As I came in contact with others that used foul language, I noticed that it really hurt the way others thought about them. It took me awhile, but I stopped using foul language altogether.

Today I have a good friend that is a ship captain that uses foul language a lot. He knows that I don't like to hear it and tries to be careful not to use it when speaking to me, but he is so used to using it, it comes out anyway and I don't have as much contact with him as I would like because of it.

So then what is my point! Do you know someone that uses a lot of foul language in their speech and if so how do you feel about it? Do you think it helps them to impress others in their daily life? Do you feel better about a person if they use foul language? Would you like to hear your children use foul language? I am not a preacher, but I firmly believe that the use of foul language hurts a person's ability to become successful in any walk of life. I know that some are successful even when using foul language, but I believe they would be even better accepted if they did not.

In this coming "Thanksgiving Day "week I am very thankful that I live in this great nation of liberty. -- Tex-shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I must confess that i still cuss now and then but not with the same bravado I did as a young man. It was a guy thing growing up, but never in front of girls, that was frowned upon. You are right Bill, hearing women use the F bomb on a regular basis embarrasses me also. You have given me cause to think and reason to pay more attention to how I speak. Thanks, Happy Thanksgiving, we have alot to be thankfull for.
Philly


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well said my friend!!! Well said!!! As a minister (but not some "holier than thou" type) I appreciate the story and sound reasoning you have given without being judgmental.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Hahaha , .....concerning that lady , ......."not all that shines is gold "







!

Probably I'm a bit oldfashioned thinking that women are the better humans(sadly sometimes I was proven wrong







) , so if I would have been in your shoes , I would have reacted the very same like you did , I guess !

I also agree , that using foul language is putting other people off to have frequent contact with someone , ........you just won't feel comfortable having a conversation with such people !

I'm no angel , ......I frequently use bad language as well , but most likely only to myself when sitting in the car during big city traffic , .......also amongst us workmates there's always rough talk goin' on !

But I surely won't do it with people , that I'm not familiar to nor in public life , ....................only when I'd get really mad about something , I might not be able to hold back







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I had a friend in school that had a very bad stutter or stammering. When it got so bad he used foul language and it was perfect with no stammer









I think it certain places like restaurants or around young children or some ladys etc it should not be used. I am English and we have a Pub culture for the working class and it is ok to use foul language when we are talking and telling jokes.

I have a half brother that has a half sister and she has Tourette's syndrome







but for her it's really bad.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

As a Father of three young children this is something I have had to deal with a lot. I find myslef having to constinly remind people that my kids are present and always listening, most are aplogetic and curb the bad behavior, but two of my wifes brothers and one of her sisters in perticular very closely resemble the lady and the Cadillac. They [my wife's siblings] say sorry but no more than a few words in there right back at it. I find this extremely disrespectful to me, my wife, and most of all my children to the point were we have no contact with any of them mostly because of this. language can and does do great harm.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tex what more is there to say except saying it in another way. People choose to get it when it is brought to there attention, don't get it or don't care.

I recall when I was still a teen and my buddy and I had a discussion that using foul language (and we did at the time) is simply a lazy way to express one's self, too lazy to build vocabulary, and find a better word or leave it out.

Using foul language can reveal we don't care enough about our selves for betterment.

We aren't perfect with our tongues, but like slingshot shooting, practice makes us better.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a secretary that was a very nice person and a joy to work with. She did use the excrement word often though. Every time I heard her, I thought that she would be a lot prettier if she did not. One day I ask her if she would put that excrement in her mouth and she said of course not. I told her that in a way that every time she said it she had put it in her mouth. I never heard her say it again to her credit and to her children’s benefit. I know that she better off for it and a fine lady and hope I get to speak to her again some day. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I do not tolerate foul language around me. If people use it under emotional stress, I understand it and usually don't say anything. But in normal situations, I respectfully ask them to watch the language.

I don't think that foul language makes people less beautiful (on average, the human race ain't very pretty anyway), but they sure appear much less educated and intelligent.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I worked in a Chinese restaurant before and there is this fat lady waitress, she's overly not a bad person, but in every SINGLE sentences of her speech, there MUST be one foul word. There is also an elderly woman who was a boss of a restaurant, she's my neighbour, she uses foul words quite a lot, but she's a very nice person.

I myself do use a bit of it when using English, but never in my mother tongue. It makes me look uneducated and lowly, it ruins my image.

As for my feeling towards those who always use these words, I won't mind as I find it entertaining sometimes, LOL. I had seen a tiny and pretty girl when I was in college, and when she speaks, I was surprised.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ball gag. 'nuff said.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Holzwurm said:


> I'm no angel , ......I frequently use bad language as well , but most likely only to myself when sitting in the car during big city traffic , .......also amongst us workmates there's always rough talk goin' on !
> 
> But I surely won't do it with people , that I'm not familiar to nor in public life , ....................only when I'd get really mad about something , I might not be able to hold back
> 
> ...


That describes me perfectly, as well. I too have noticed that I've become less tolerant of foul language as I've gotten older. In my teens and 20s I was a fan of several big name comedians who took foul language to a whole new level. Now at 40 I can't even watch them anymore. It's just a big turn off.







I think when you're younger you cuss because you think it's cool and "grown up," but as you get older you realize it's just stupid and makes you sound coarse and ignorant.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

It's certain that foul language doesn't put the person above !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't get out much so I don't run into foul language much, but I just ran into a fellow that laid my ears back. I could not get away fast enough. I think that low esteem is one reason that some use foul language, but it does not make them appear smarter and others around them will have a lower opinion of them. Our vice president recently used the 4 letter word. Did it make him look smart? -- Tex


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, foul language is not a pleasant thing to be around. As for the vp, I'm not sure anything can make the man look smart.


----------

